# Messages et Imessages disparus [ iphone 5s IOS 9.2]



## Lafloflo76 (28 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Voici mon problème : 

Hier (27 mai18) mon portable n'a fait que bugger (il vibre sans raison, applications qui crashent ...), le soir impossible d'envoyer des sms et imessages. Je décide donc de le redémarrer. Et là, c'est le drame ... tous mes sms et imessages ont disparu (sms pro et mms non sauvegardés évidemment ...). 
Je l'ai redémarré plusieurs fois, j'ai aussi utilisé le bouton d'accueil et de déverrouillage pour le rafraichir mais rien à faire. Ce matin (28 mai) j'ai contacté apple pour qu'ils m'aident mais ils n'ont pas trouvé de solutions. 

J'ai réinitialisé tous les réglages, vérifier Imessage ainsi que mes identifiants pour voir si ce n'etait pas un bug, vérifier les restrictions. 
Je n'ai pas de sauvegarde Icloud mais Itunes oui. Cependant elle date d'hier soir à 23h47 (alors que je ne l'ai pas faite) et je n'ai pas de versions ultérieures, du moins je ne les trouve pas ... (j'en ai fais une il y a moins d'un moins pourtant). 
Quand je vais dans mes stockages l'application Message contient 1,7GO, preuve que mes sms sont toujours là mais qu'ils ne s'affichent pas. De plus quand je recherche par mot-clé dans la barre de recherche de l'iphone, les sms s'affichent mais je ne peux les ouvrir dans l'application message. 

Merci à tout ceux qui m'aideront


----------

